# Anyone use greatwhitepeptides or extreme peptides?



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 12, 2012)

Has Anyone bought igf lr3 from greatwhitepeptides or extreme peptides? What were your results with them?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't but I know where you could get some good IGF


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 12, 2012)

Dont use ep, bastards sold me bunk ai and serms


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn I bought my clomid and igf from them.....i was going to go with labpe but there sold out of igflr3


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 12, 2012)

Check this out Ziggy... not IGF... but it goes nicely with it. 

FREE 3x 5mg GHRP-6 from Labpe.com


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ziggy1333 said:


> Has Anyone bought igf lr3 from greatwhitepeptides or extreme peptides? What were your results with them?


 
I know we have 98%+ pure igf if you want to research with it.


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2012)

I would suggest you dont use EP, heard many mixed reviews, mostly on AI's and pct shit though. 

think of your test rodents health brother!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 13, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> *I would suggest you dont use EP, heard many mixed reviews, mostly on AI's and pct shit though.*



That's a damn shame....


----------



## TwisT (Jan 13, 2012)

These statements coming from all people with another sponsor banner in their sig.

You guys are walking a fine line, getting sick of it fast.


@OP- Both are g2g, I have seen blood tests for every chem from EP (people have just called things "bunk" because they dont know how to use correctly) and greatwhitepeps is also a good company. Never heard anything bad about them. You are safe either way.


----------

